# Electrical issue or did this REALLY all happen at once?!



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

New to the forum. I have a 2011 Jetta TDI with the 6 speed manual. Almost 54,000 on the clock. 

My dash lit up all at once while driving around town. ABS light came on, Traction light came on, then the tire pressure light came on and began blinking. The air bag light came on too.

I figured something must have shorted out so I disconnected the battery to try to clear codes and see if they came back up and sure enough they did. The steering wheel light then came on (yellow.)

Been driving the trusty old 7.3 powerstroke, got VCDS, here she is.

Monday,09,December,2013,10:56:14:37259
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: 3VW3L7AJ0BM133181 License Plate: 953NH5
Mileage: 53937 Repair Order: 001



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (6N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 2E 44 56 77

VIN: 3VW3L7AJ0BM133181 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 KB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 9044 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC336547E0C87667D9-803A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B400C492500FD8D0C02EC921A0042A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB1204FA74EBC6C11-802E

2 Faults Found:
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 31
Mileage: 86791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.21
Time: 13:30:27

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 32768
Count: 12800
Count: 69
Count: 51968
Count: 0
Count: 768
Count: 0

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
 Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 86791 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.21
Time: 16:34:39

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 2
Count: 4096
Count: 16390
Count: 43776
Count: 2048
Count: 3
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 Q HW: 5C0 820 047 Q
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0103 
Revision: 2000908S Serial number: 00000000407441
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DEB50B986CE6E36F-807B

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 68
Mileage: 78532 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.10
Time: 16:40:19


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 086 C HW: 5C0 937 086 A
Component: BCM25 JLB M3 H67 0226 
Revision: B0067001 Serial number: 03291169110092
Coding: 7B994B1808AB0B0000382000240884C50082502E60000000300000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2C79E1584F9ABC7E18B-8079

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

1 Fault Found:
00910 - Indicator Lamp for Emergency Flashers (K6) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 60
Mileage: 84036 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.06
Time: 12:47:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTM00EG8M 
Coding: 00003936
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
VCID: 3449F9389FAAE4BE40B-8061

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y11000058MS0W
Coding: 303241

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME000C245FZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME7555335EZZZ+

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME570A6510ZZZN

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME011F7910ZZZO

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME54283510ZZZM

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME0B5E3710ZZZ-

1 Fault Found:
9483008 - Seat Occupied Recognition 
B10B3 00 [137] - Function Restriction due to Implausible Message(s)
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 86791 km
Date: 2027.14.21
Time: 13:30:43


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 951 A HW: 5C6 920 951 A
Component: KOMBI H04 0604 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270A01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00119
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 2977184C4868A956E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 086 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0226 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F0C1B5282332189EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0604 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EAF5A7400DEEE24EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669897798 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 28711D485B62905EFC3-807D

1 Fault Found:
03138 - Input AUX IN 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 86805 km
Time Indication: 0
 Date: 2027.14.28
Time: 16:39:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3449F93857AAE4BE40B-8061

2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 86799 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.22
Time: 10:39:04

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 14.25 V
DU
Temperature: 12.0°C
RPM: 1677 /min
Speed: 29.0 km/h
Speed: 29.0 km/h
Count: 0

03803 - Steering Angle Sensor for Steering Aid 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 12.4 V
PD
Temperature: 5.0°C
Count: 2
Steering Angle: 0.00°
Count: 1
SteerAng n.Init


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AD HW: 1K0 035 180 AD
Component: Radio Prem-8 H04 0018 
Revision: -----17S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3178833
Coding: 0100040002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 62E54F607DDE3A0EE27-8037

3 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 6895 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.14
Time: 09:40:16

00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 86
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 65275 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.27
Time: 13:25:19

00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 72
Mileage: 86805 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.22
Time: 11:04:29


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669960293
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: E2E5CF60F5DEBA0E627-80B7

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> IN VCDS 0x03-08-001 to monitor the speed sensors.


Sorry, but I am new to this. Do I need to do some research or can you direct me? I understand if you're busy.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

Your airbag dtc is from the abs code. Vw has a t.b. on it.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

mk3ninja said:


> Your airbag dtc is from the abs code. Vw has a t.b. on it.


What do you mean by T.B?

I took the wheel speed sensor out and cleaned it, didn't seem too dirty. I blasted the housing for it out with qtips and brake cleaner

Cleared the codes and went for a spin while monitoring the speed sensors and it seemed to be functioning normally. I still got a code for failure of the speed sensor though. Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, I read this write-up. Looks easy enough, I'm on it! I'll be back in a few days.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2815467


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> Thanks, I read this write-up. Looks easy enough, I'm on it! I'll be back in a few days.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2815467


Please dont do that to your car!!!!
The tb i was referring to was for the fault you have stored in YOUR car. That fault gets stored when there is a abs fault. The link you posted is for something completely different and for a completely different model.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> The correct acronym is TSB but this guy is a hot shot......
> 
> Technical service bulletin.


Am i a hot shot because i try to help people out here? Or is it because i dont try and tear people down to build myself up? This is the second post i have seen you talk s about me. Stop bringing the forums down to a level no one wants them to be at. The internet can be a friendly place.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT:heart:


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I say hot shot for exactly the reason I did..... It was not meant as a wise ass.
> 
> You speak without thinking.
> You recommend expensive parts/or wrong parts before the need of a proper testing path, while also showing that within that 12 years of experience you site....you fail to RTFB or ref the book correctly before speaking.
> ...


different strokes for different folks. i am a cut to the chase type of person. i understand what you are saying and i will reply with more info so people dont think i am just shooting from the hip. yes i am new to this forum, but i am not new to repairing vehicles. i am used to conversing with people that may be a little more knowledgeable(i dont mean to offend anyone) and can fill in the blanks i have left out on some of my posts.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Correct and I appreciate what you are saying...... 
I just ask you wait till a valid auto-scan is posted and that when you answer to please account that the others will not be able to fill in those blanks.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

Please keep this on topic I just want to get this figured out


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

please tell me you didnt do the wiring mod under the seat????
that is something completely different. i was referring to the b10b300 fault.

vw has this to say about the fault b10b30:
Both the Anti-lock Brake (ABS) and Airbag systems work together.
If airbag faults B10B300 OR 03551 are stored, DO NOT replace airbag components for these faults

Both the Anti-lock Brake (ABS) and Airbag systems work together. Should a fault occur in either system, address the Anti-lock Brake fault first. A fault in the ABS module could produce a fault B10B300 “Function restriction of seat occupied recognition due to implausible message” or 03551 “Function restriction of seat occupied recognition” in the airbag system, which indicates a concern with ABS. Do not replace airbag components for fault B10B300 or 03551.

if you did what jack said about monitoring the value block for the wheel speed sensor, you should get an idea of whats going on. i would check the wiring for the wheel speed sensor at the abs module. its fun to access since you have a tdi. a quick check you can do is with the rear end of the vehicle in the air (on jack stands or a lift if you have one) spin the rear tires by hand and measure the voltage the abs control module connector(i would measure it using ac and dc settings on a dvom). compare the readings you get on the left and right side. pin 36 and 37 are for left rear, pin 42 and 43 are for right rear. if the left rear readings do not match the right rear, check wiring from module to sensor (36/1 and 37/2). if the wiring is ok i would then replace the speed sensor.

also, i would ignore the tpms code FOR NOW. the tpms works off of wheel speed sensors for your vehicle. i would address this fault after the wheel speed sensor fault is corrected.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

mk3ninja said:


> please tell me you didnt do the wiring mod under the seat????
> that is something completely different. i was referring to the b10b300 fault.
> 
> vw has this to say about the fault b10b30:
> ...


I almost did the seat mod until I noticed it looked completely different. Phew. When I spin the wheels and monitor the voltage at the abs module will the voltage reading depend on the speed of the wheel? If so, how do I monitor consistency when my wheel-turning speed varies? I guess what I'm wondering is what kind of differences should I be looking for? 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

Since it is a rear wheel, i should have recommended to have one person spin the wheel and another to watch the meter. Just spin the wheel as fast as you can and you should be ok.If you have a bad sensor i would expect to see pretty much no voltage from the bad sensor. From the good side (side with out dtcs) i would expect to see .2xx ac volts(that the number that pops in my head when i think about the last time i did this). Not a lot of voltage is produced from these sensors(the control modules pays more attention to the frequency than the voltage to determine wheel speed). Your mainly lookin for the presence of voltage, Not a specific reading. Now
If the left rear voltage reading is like half of the right rear voltage reading, i would suspect the sensor or wiring. If both of the readings are really close, i would suspect the control module(i am not condemning the control module). I would watch the wheel speed sensors in measured values before i do what i am recommending ( it is easier to look at a screen than start gettin your hands dirty). If the left rear sensors says 0 when all other sensors read 7( i made that number up for example, the readings are wheel speed, you need to drive the car and have a seperate person monitor the scantool) i would look at the sensor/sensor gap but i am more inclined to think you have a sensor problem.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh, 1 more thing. Be gentle with the pins at the abs control module. Dont jam the meter lead down in them and bend/spread the crap out of them. If you leads will reach inside the connector housing and make contact with the pins then gently hold them there. You can also use a small paper clip(not jumbo) to aid in probing the connector. If nothing fits in the side that connects to the module you can back probe the wiring(a cover should come off of the back of the connector and you will see where the wires go into the connector housing, again use small paper clips if you must).


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Personally I make up a testing rig for under the car and observe blocks.
> 
> I run two jumpers from one sensor side to other and then spin wheel quick to see if I get a pulse on the main block output in VCDS.
> 
> It will tell you if you need a sensor or if you must go play harness or module real fast and then you are not playing at the module first.


this will be easier than accessing the wiring at the abs module(the abs module on tdi cars is buried back down by the particulate filter)


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

I monitored the blocks and the sensor seems to be working fine. I cleared the codes after cleaning the sensor and they came back up. They are all on when I start the car, then they go off and come back on in the same order once I get going about 10mph.

I monitored it while driving down a dead end backroad on VCDS. The speed sensors all read the same values


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## leblanc1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Black Panther said:


> I monitored the blocks and the sensor seems to be working fine. I cleared the codes after cleaning the sensor and they came back up. They are all on when I start the car, then they go off and come back on in the same order once I get going about 10mph.
> 
> I monitored it while driving down a dead end backroad on VCDS. The speed sensors all read the same values


Did you ever resolve this issue?

I’m experiencing the same exact symptoms on my 2014 Passat B7.

My wheel speed sensors are all reading accurate wheel speed and sending a readable signal just like yours was


----------

